

Expert to Expert: Erik Meijer and Rich Hickey - Clojure and Datomic - Kittynana
http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/Expert-to-Expert-Erik-Meijer-and-Rich-Hickey-Clojure-and-Datomic

======
Kittynana
You might want to change the videos format to HTML5 or just download it
because the flash player was giving me problems.

In the first part, Rich explains some of the features and design decisions in
Clojure, and during the last few minutes he gives an overview of Datomic.

~~~
agumonkey
I piped it straight to mplayer and the server streamed it smoothly. Just in
case someone wonders.

I thought it would be a longer bidirectional discussion more than an interview
of Hickey by Meijer. Still nice to see them both.

